# Help bidding for rock salt



## fireboy6413

I never had a parking lot want salt yet, well now one customer wants it. Question is whats the coverage of rock salt, and what do you usually charge per application, per square foot, per ton, etc lot is about 35000sqft


----------



## Camden

A lot of people go with an application rate of about 750lbs per acre. So if you need to apply material to 35,000 sq ft you will need roughly 600lbs.

There are some factors to consider when deciding how much to apply. Use the search function at the top to see what others have said about this topic.


----------



## fireboy6413

Thanks for the fast reply, one thing I forgot to add was when to salt after the storm or before and after, I tried asking the manager who I have been dealing with, but she is the middleman between my questions and who barks the orders


----------



## fireboy6413

bump????????


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

the way i always figured salt was it depends on the storm its their talking a long all night snow salt after your done plowing, if its a rain/snow mix where it starting while the business is open you have to salt during business hours, or if its a slow snow you can salt early to prevent snow build up and adds traction during hours of operation


----------



## Mick76

If you give him/her a per application price and tell them you may, depending on the storm, have to pretreat the lot with salt and salt again at the end of the event, they'll be charged twice..... your covered


----------



## fireboy6413

Mick76 Thats what I was figuring, also I need more direction on how to price this stuff, I called my distributor and they said they charged last year 135.99 per yard, it was 125 but it went up in the middle of the season, and besides per yard?? thought its per tone


----------



## cet

$135.99 is that your price to pick up, are you talking bulk salt? 1 yard of salt is close to a ton but should be a little more then a ton.

Pricing is a hard question. Is this the only place you will be doing? Are you buying a V box spreader to do just this place? How long would it take to get your truck, load it at the salt depot and then spread it and wash the truck? It would be expensive to do just 1 location.


----------



## fireboy6413

my price pickup


----------



## mullis56

Figure it out what you need, how many applications you average per year? Cost of time? Cost of wear/tear? Profit? What do others charge in your area? What happens when your spreader breaks? Lots of factors determine the price, it is a BIG step doing what your doing for 1 place, you need to figure all of these things out and other things not listed then figure out if your ready?


----------



## cet

The other thing you will have to consider when using a V box is you have to empty it out each time. You can not leave salt in it for the next application. So even though you might not need 1/2 yard that might be the minimum you can buy.


----------



## Burkartsplow

i salt after everytime I am there usually unless it is wet heavy snow. Liability is to high on my accounts.


----------



## fireboy6413

Ok I have figured1400 pounds to do this lot, at 20 pounds per thousand square feet does that seem right?? I did 1000/50=50 50x28=1440


----------



## Camden

fireboy6413;803998 said:


> Ok I have figured1400 pounds to do this lot, at 20 pounds per thousand square feet does that seem right?? I did 1000/50=50 50x28=1440


I already told you in the second post of this thread how much you will need each time


----------



## fireboy6413

Yes I know so I did the math am I right or am I wrong?????????????????????????????


----------



## fireboy6413

Oh I just measured the lot again and came up with 28000


----------



## Camden

fireboy6413;804005 said:


> Oh I just measured the lot again and came up with 28000


28,000 sq ft is 64% of 1 acre which is 43,560 sq ft. If you apply at a per acre rate of 750lbs you will take 750 and multiply it by 64% to come up with 450lbs.

If the lot was 35000 sq ft like you first mentioned you would be salting 80% of an acre. 750lbs x 80% = 600lbs


----------



## fireboy6413

so ok im about right


----------



## terrapro

I always bid alitlle higher then what is needed for salt plus you can always throw extra on the walks. 18-20lbs per K which is around 750lbs-850lbs. These would be my numbers so do what you want with them.

28K x 18lbs = 504lbs 
504lbs x $.20 = $100.80per app

Good luck!


----------



## cet

fireboy6413;803998 said:


> Ok I have figured1400 pounds to do this lot, at 20 pounds per thousand square feet does that seem right?? I did 1000/50=50 50x28=1440


Is this some new math? First off 1000/50=20 What does that tell you? And 50x28=1400 not 1440.

If the lot is 35000 sq' then 35000/1000x20=700 pounds.

28000/1000x20=560 pounds.


----------



## fireboy6413

If your going to be a you know what get off my post, this is the bs I hate about these sites,


----------

